# Trudeau wants to ban "hate speech" on social media



## K9Buck

Wherever the left rules, speech is censored. 

Justin Trudeau Wants 'Significant Penalties' for Social Media 'Hate Speech' - Geller Report News


----------



## Blackrook

I hate Justin Trudeau.

Go ahead and arrest me.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

When is his HIV gonna flare up? My God what a faggot!


----------



## Slade3200

K9Buck said:


> Wherever the left rules, speech is censored.
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wants 'Significant Penalties' for Social Media 'Hate Speech' - Geller Report News


Fuck that!!! Let’s start a pro hate speech movement!!! You with me?!


----------



## Blackrook

Slade3200 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the left rules, speech is censored.
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wants 'Significant Penalties' for Social Media 'Hate Speech' - Geller Report News
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that!!! Let’s start a pro hate speech movement!!! You with me?!
Click to expand...

The left thinks it's hate speech whenever you say anything they disagree with.

For example, everyone who criticized Obama was a "racist" according to the left.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Slade3200 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the left rules, speech is censored.
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wants 'Significant Penalties' for Social Media 'Hate Speech' - Geller Report News
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that!!! Let’s start a pro hate speech movement!!! You with me?!
Click to expand...


That's what you took away?  Really?


----------



## JGalt

So What did Justin Trudeau say to a black guy?

"You must tell me who does your makeup, its really well done!"


How long will Justin Trudeau have to apologize?

Until he's black in the face
*


*


----------



## Slade3200

Blackrook said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the left rules, speech is censored.
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wants 'Significant Penalties' for Social Media 'Hate Speech' - Geller Report News
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that!!! Let’s start a pro hate speech movement!!! You with me?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left thinks it's hate speech whenever you say anything they disagree with.
> 
> For example, everyone who criticized Obama was a "racist" according to the left.
Click to expand...

No they weren’t . That’s not true


----------



## Blackrook

Slade3200 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the left rules, speech is censored.
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wants 'Significant Penalties' for Social Media 'Hate Speech' - Geller Report News
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that!!! Let’s start a pro hate speech movement!!! You with me?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left thinks it's hate speech whenever you say anything they disagree with.
> 
> For example, everyone who criticized Obama was a "racist" according to the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they weren’t . That’s not true
Click to expand...

Kamala Harris said the reason she had to drop out of the Presidential race was because her fellow Democrats are too racist and sexist to vote for a black woman.

Do you deny it?


----------



## K9Buck

Slade3200 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the left rules, speech is censored.
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wants 'Significant Penalties' for Social Media 'Hate Speech' - Geller Report News
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that!!! Let’s start a pro hate speech movement!!! You with me?!
Click to expand...


So eliminate the first amendment?


----------



## Slade3200

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the left rules, speech is censored.
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wants 'Significant Penalties' for Social Media 'Hate Speech' - Geller Report News
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that!!! Let’s start a pro hate speech movement!!! You with me?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you took away?  Really?
Click to expand...

Haha yeah that’s pretty much it. I read the link that completely lacked in substance in leu of click bait, ads and donation requests. No details about what constitutes hate speech. so I don’t really have anything go on except for the hyperbolic reaction of the OP which I poked fun at. Sorry if it rubbed you the wrong way.


----------



## Slade3200

Blackrook said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the left rules, speech is censored.
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wants 'Significant Penalties' for Social Media 'Hate Speech' - Geller Report News
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that!!! Let’s start a pro hate speech movement!!! You with me?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left thinks it's hate speech whenever you say anything they disagree with.
> 
> For example, everyone who criticized Obama was a "racist" according to the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they weren’t . That’s not true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kamala Harris said the reason she had to drop out of the Presidential race was because her fellow Democrats are too racist and sexist to vote for a black woman.
> 
> Do you deny it?
Click to expand...

Do I deny that she said that or do I deny that Dems forced her out because they are racist and sexist?


----------



## Slade3200

K9Buck said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the left rules, speech is censored.
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wants 'Significant Penalties' for Social Media 'Hate Speech' - Geller Report News
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that!!! Let’s start a pro hate speech movement!!! You with me?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So eliminate the first amendment?
Click to expand...

No way! Use the first amanedment to justify the pro hate speech group that we are starting... what do you think?!


----------



## Natural Citizen

Oh, so now were all a sudden worried about free speech. lolol.


----------



## K9Buck

Slade3200 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the left rules, speech is censored.
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wants 'Significant Penalties' for Social Media 'Hate Speech' - Geller Report News
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that!!! Let’s start a pro hate speech movement!!! You with me?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you took away?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha yeah that’s pretty much it. I read the link that completely lacked in substance in leu of click bait, ads and donation requests. No details about what constitutes hate speech. so I don’t really have anything go on except for the hyperbolic reaction of the OP which I poked fun at. Sorry if it rubbed you the wrong way.
Click to expand...


The article linked to Trudeau's letter which states his advocacy to ban speech.  I know because I checked it out before posting this, shit-for-brains.


----------



## K9Buck

Slade3200 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the left rules, speech is censored.
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wants 'Significant Penalties' for Social Media 'Hate Speech' - Geller Report News
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that!!! Let’s start a pro hate speech movement!!! You with me?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So eliminate the first amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No way! Use the first amanedment to justify the pro hate speech group that we are starting... what do you think?!
Click to expand...


I think I hurt your twat.


----------



## ClassyCanadian

Trudeau isn't a leader, he's a far left minion.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Blackrook said:


> Kamala Harris said the reason she had to drop out of the Presidential race was because her fellow Democrats are too racist and sexist to vote for a black woman.
> 
> Do you deny it?



  I deny that she's black.


----------



## K9Buck

Slade3200 had to go put Vagicream on his twat.


----------



## Slade3200

K9Buck said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the left rules, speech is censored.
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wants 'Significant Penalties' for Social Media 'Hate Speech' - Geller Report News
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that!!! Let’s start a pro hate speech movement!!! You with me?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you took away?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha yeah that’s pretty much it. I read the link that completely lacked in substance in leu of click bait, ads and donation requests. No details about what constitutes hate speech. so I don’t really have anything go on except for the hyperbolic reaction of the OP which I poked fun at. Sorry if it rubbed you the wrong way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The article linked to Trudeau's letter which states his advocacy to ban speech.  I know because I checked it out before posting this, shit-for-brains.
Click to expand...

oh good, post for us what they define as hate speech. I must have missed that.


----------



## Slade3200

K9Buck said:


> Slade3200 had to go put Vagicream on his twat.


Wow, good one. You got me


----------



## K9Buck

Slade3200 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the left rules, speech is censored.
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wants 'Significant Penalties' for Social Media 'Hate Speech' - Geller Report News
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that!!! Let’s start a pro hate speech movement!!! You with me?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you took away?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha yeah that’s pretty much it. I read the link that completely lacked in substance in leu of click bait, ads and donation requests. No details about what constitutes hate speech. so I don’t really have anything go on except for the hyperbolic reaction of the OP which I poked fun at. Sorry if it rubbed you the wrong way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The article linked to Trudeau's letter which states his advocacy to ban speech.  I know because I checked it out before posting this, shit-for-brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh good, post for us what they define as hate speech. I must have missed that.
Click to expand...


Hate speech is any speech with which leftist goons like you disagree.  All speech must goose-step to leftist ideology.  All other speech is verboten.  Violators go to gulag.


----------



## MaryL

K9Buck said:


> Wherever the left rules, speech is censored.
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wants 'Significant Penalties' for Social Media 'Hate Speech' - Geller Report News


Great! Isn't that marvelous? Except for one tiny tiny witto bitty catch...what IS "HATE SPEECH", and um, ahem, WHO defines IT? Well now, those tiny insignificant little details like that don't seem to  concern the Canadian liberal party. Nope, not one bit.


----------



## Slade3200

K9Buck said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that!!! Let’s start a pro hate speech movement!!! You with me?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you took away?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha yeah that’s pretty much it. I read the link that completely lacked in substance in leu of click bait, ads and donation requests. No details about what constitutes hate speech. so I don’t really have anything go on except for the hyperbolic reaction of the OP which I poked fun at. Sorry if it rubbed you the wrong way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The article linked to Trudeau's letter which states his advocacy to ban speech.  I know because I checked it out before posting this, shit-for-brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh good, post for us what they define as hate speech. I must have missed that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate speech is any speech with which leftist goons like you disagree.  All speech must goose-step to leftist ideology.  All other speech is verboten.  Violators go to gulag.
Click to expand...

Oh, is that what the proposed law said? Ok, if that’s the case then I with ya, I vote no. 

can you post the actual text though


----------



## MaryL

Canadian, British, American or French...  Liberals don't get "it" . We wont be dictated to, and a real liberal  understands THAT.


----------



## Rocko

Slade3200 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the left rules, speech is censored.
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wants 'Significant Penalties' for Social Media 'Hate Speech' - Geller Report News
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that!!! Let’s start a pro hate speech movement!!! You with me?!
Click to expand...


Hare speech should be protected just as much as any other form of speech.


----------



## Hellbilly

MaryL said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the left rules, speech is censored.
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wants 'Significant Penalties' for Social Media 'Hate Speech' - Geller Report News
> 
> 
> 
> what IS "HATE SPEECH
Click to expand...


If you have to ask you will never know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrusaderFrank

K9Buck said:


> Wherever the left rules, speech is censored.
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wants 'Significant Penalties' for Social Media 'Hate Speech' - Geller Report News



Blackface Trudeau is a Commie like his biological Dad, Fidel


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Blackrook said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the left rules, speech is censored.
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wants 'Significant Penalties' for Social Media 'Hate Speech' - Geller Report News
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that!!! Let’s start a pro hate speech movement!!! You with me?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left thinks it's hate speech whenever you say anything they disagree with.
> 
> For example, everyone who criticized Obama was a "racist" according to the left.
Click to expand...


----------



## TheParser

I think that the Honorable Justin Trudeau is ahead of the curve.

During the last three years, there has been an increase of censorship on the Internet.

I am not a Nostradamus, but I have no doubt whatsoever that censorship will continue to expand on the Internet.

In order to ensure domestic tranquility, the various websites will all agree to allow only comments that are positive and friendly about gender, ethnicity, religion, sexuality, etc.

"Hate speech" will be defined as any comment that hurts anyone else's feelings.

In the near future, all posts will be previewed before they are allowed  to appear.


----------



## MaryL

Billyboom said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the left rules, speech is censored.
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wants 'Significant Penalties' for Social Media 'Hate Speech' - Geller Report News
> 
> 
> 
> what IS "HATE SPEECH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have to ask you will never know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

So,in other words, you don't know


Billyboom said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the left rules, speech is censored.
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wants 'Significant Penalties' for Social Media 'Hate Speech' - Geller Report News
> 
> 
> 
> what IS "HATE SPEECH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have to ask you will never know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

In other words, you don't know EITHER. Its definition seems rather tenuous, vague and subjective...not something we should base a legal category on. Particularly when it seems to target one group as the lone perpetrators.


----------



## DGS49

All of this is meaningless without a consensus definition of "Hate Speech."

As with "slander" there must be an exclusion for the truth.  To illustrate, if I say publicly that a person is a thief and I'm sued in court, I can defend myself by proving that the person is actually a thief.

If I say something that makes, say, an ethnic group, uncomfortable, I should be able to defend myself by establishing the truth of what I say.

Hence, I write an article that describes the biological, intellectual, and emotional differences between men and women, concluding that generally men are more suited to careers X, Y, and Z, and women are better suited to 1, 2, and 3.  If I have the data to support my conclusions, I can defeat the accusation of being a purveyor of Hate Speech.

Eh?


----------



## Hellbilly

MaryL said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the left rules, speech is censored.
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wants 'Significant Penalties' for Social Media 'Hate Speech' - Geller Report News
> 
> 
> 
> what IS "HATE SPEECH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have to ask you will never know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So,in other words, you don't know
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the left rules, speech is censored.
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wants 'Significant Penalties' for Social Media 'Hate Speech' - Geller Report News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what IS "HATE SPEECH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have to ask you will never know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you don't know EITHER. Its definition seems rather tenuous, vague and subjective...not something we should base a legal category on. Particularly when it seems to target one group as the lone perpetrators.
Click to expand...


Here are some examples of hate speech:




DJT for Life said:


> This is pipe dream shit meant to feed the n-I-g-g-e-r-s and the s-p-I-c-s because they're stupid enough to believe that shit.





Theowl32 said:


> Sick of their shit and we should not hide it anymore.  When they call me a fucking racist, and I say you damn right I am!!! Fuck those fucking people!





White_MAGA_Man said:


> MAGA! This is great news! Everything is falling into place so we can build the Wall and thwart this invasion of brown diseease ridden third worlders who are a threat to our sovereignty, culture and American traditions.





Odium said:


> Today blacks act like animals because they are BARELY evolved past the Ape and need a strong central figure (the white man) to keep them in place and acting like normal people.





BrokeLoser said:


> “We swear muthafuckers, you take our beaners from us and we’ll come for your guns one day” Filthy fucks!





Flash said:


> Being the elected representative of  a bunch of dumbass ghetto Jungle Monkeys doesn't take intelligence.  It take a ghetto dialect and a promise to get them more welfare.  She does that well.  However, normal to most humans she is dumber than a door knob.





MacTheKnife said:


> The asians  made fun of obama.....the asians refer to negroes as 'monkey people' and not in jest....they are serious....and why shouldn't they be?





Snouter said:


> Why do Browns ("people of color") feel compelled to steal, assault, rape, murder Whites, their obvious superior beings?  Browns should be worshiping Whites instead of being jealous douchebag criminals.'





Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Pay the pavement ape or he will get very angry and burn his house down.





Pete7469 said:


> I thought she was an ape...Next you'll be telling me Mooch isn't really a shaved wookie.





Theowl32 said:


> Valerie Jarrett....Is she that light skinned negro who looks like that ape in Planet of the Apes (negroes?)





Snouter said:


> One of the weirdest things is when Negros have "beards" that contain less hair than an Italian woman's nipple or an Irish girl's vagina.  It is like some scraggly under arm hair shit that they have on their face as if it looks good.  Why?  As the saying goes "expect the unexpected" and have your firearm ready if you are in the proximity of such savages.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilot1

This is what the Democrats want for the U.S.  Loretta Lynch, AG under Obama wanted to PROSECUTE people for speech against Muslims.  Think about that.  Then we had the Obama admin create "Free Speech Zones".  They want to destroy both the First and Second Amendments.  The most important ones!


----------



## Theowl32

Billyboom said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the left rules, speech is censored.
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wants 'Significant Penalties' for Social Media 'Hate Speech' - Geller Report News
> 
> 
> 
> what IS "HATE SPEECH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have to ask you will never know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So,in other words, you don't know
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the left rules, speech is censored.
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wants 'Significant Penalties' for Social Media 'Hate Speech' - Geller Report News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what IS "HATE SPEECH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have to ask you will never know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you don't know EITHER. Its definition seems rather tenuous, vague and subjective...not something we should base a legal category on. Particularly when it seems to target one group as the lone perpetrators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are some examples of hate speech:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJT for Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is pipe dream shit meant to feed the n-I-g-g-e-r-s and the s-p-I-c-s because they're stupid enough to believe that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sick of their shit and we should not hide it anymore.  When they call me a fucking racist, and I say you damn right I am!!! Fuck those fucking people!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> MAGA! This is great news! Everything is falling into place so we can build the Wall and thwart this invasion of brown diseease ridden third worlders who are a threat to our sovereignty, culture and American traditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today blacks act like animals because they are BARELY evolved past the Ape and need a strong central figure (the white man) to keep them in place and acting like normal people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> “We swear muthafuckers, you take our beaners from us and we’ll come for your guns one day” Filthy fucks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being the elected representative of  a bunch of dumbass ghetto Jungle Monkeys doesn't take intelligence.  It take a ghetto dialect and a promise to get them more welfare.  She does that well.  However, normal to most humans she is dumber than a door knob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> The asians  made fun of obama.....the asians refer to negroes as 'monkey people' and not in jest....they are serious....and why shouldn't they be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Browns ("people of color") feel compelled to steal, assault, rape, murder Whites, their obvious superior beings?  Browns should be worshiping Whites instead of being jealous douchebag criminals.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pay the pavement ape or he will get very angry and burn his house down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she was an ape...Next you'll be telling me Mooch isn't really a shaved wookie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie Jarrett....Is she that light skinned negro who looks like that ape in Planet of the Apes (negroes?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the weirdest things is when Negros have "beards" that contain less hair than an Italian woman's nipple or an Irish girl's vagina.  It is like some scraggly under arm hair shit that they have on their face as if it looks good.  Why?  As the saying goes "expect the unexpected" and have your firearm ready if you are in the proximity of such savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Valarie Jarrett still looks like the character from Planet of the Apes. 

Still, does.

Lol


----------



## Hellbilly

Theowl32 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the left rules, speech is censored.
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wants 'Significant Penalties' for Social Media 'Hate Speech' - Geller Report News
> 
> 
> 
> what IS "HATE SPEECH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have to ask you will never know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So,in other words, you don't know
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the left rules, speech is censored.
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wants 'Significant Penalties' for Social Media 'Hate Speech' - Geller Report News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what IS "HATE SPEECH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have to ask you will never know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you don't know EITHER. Its definition seems rather tenuous, vague and subjective...not something we should base a legal category on. Particularly when it seems to target one group as the lone perpetrators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are some examples of hate speech:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJT for Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is pipe dream shit meant to feed the n-I-g-g-e-r-s and the s-p-I-c-s because they're stupid enough to believe that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sick of their shit and we should not hide it anymore.  When they call me a fucking racist, and I say you damn right I am!!! Fuck those fucking people!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> MAGA! This is great news! Everything is falling into place so we can build the Wall and thwart this invasion of brown diseease ridden third worlders who are a threat to our sovereignty, culture and American traditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today blacks act like animals because they are BARELY evolved past the Ape and need a strong central figure (the white man) to keep them in place and acting like normal people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> “We swear muthafuckers, you take our beaners from us and we’ll come for your guns one day” Filthy fucks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being the elected representative of  a bunch of dumbass ghetto Jungle Monkeys doesn't take intelligence.  It take a ghetto dialect and a promise to get them more welfare.  She does that well.  However, normal to most humans she is dumber than a door knob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> The asians  made fun of obama.....the asians refer to negroes as 'monkey people' and not in jest....they are serious....and why shouldn't they be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Browns ("people of color") feel compelled to steal, assault, rape, murder Whites, their obvious superior beings?  Browns should be worshiping Whites instead of being jealous douchebag criminals.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pay the pavement ape or he will get very angry and burn his house down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she was an ape...Next you'll be telling me Mooch isn't really a shaved wookie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie Jarrett....Is she that light skinned negro who looks like that ape in Planet of the Apes (negroes?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the weirdest things is when Negros have "beards" that contain less hair than an Italian woman's nipple or an Irish girl's vagina.  It is like some scraggly under arm hair shit that they have on their face as if it looks good.  Why?  As the saying goes "expect the unexpected" and have your firearm ready if you are in the proximity of such savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Valarie Jarrett still looks like the character from Planet of the Apes.
> 
> Still, does.
> 
> Lol
Click to expand...


Trump still looks like:





LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toro

Billyboom said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> what IS "HATE SPEECH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to ask you will never know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So,in other words, you don't know
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> what IS "HATE SPEECH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have to ask you will never know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you don't know EITHER. Its definition seems rather tenuous, vague and subjective...not something we should base a legal category on. Particularly when it seems to target one group as the lone perpetrators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are some examples of hate speech:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJT for Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is pipe dream shit meant to feed the n-I-g-g-e-r-s and the s-p-I-c-s because they're stupid enough to believe that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sick of their shit and we should not hide it anymore.  When they call me a fucking racist, and I say you damn right I am!!! Fuck those fucking people!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> MAGA! This is great news! Everything is falling into place so we can build the Wall and thwart this invasion of brown diseease ridden third worlders who are a threat to our sovereignty, culture and American traditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today blacks act like animals because they are BARELY evolved past the Ape and need a strong central figure (the white man) to keep them in place and acting like normal people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> “We swear muthafuckers, you take our beaners from us and we’ll come for your guns one day” Filthy fucks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being the elected representative of  a bunch of dumbass ghetto Jungle Monkeys doesn't take intelligence.  It take a ghetto dialect and a promise to get them more welfare.  She does that well.  However, normal to most humans she is dumber than a door knob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> The asians  made fun of obama.....the asians refer to negroes as 'monkey people' and not in jest....they are serious....and why shouldn't they be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Browns ("people of color") feel compelled to steal, assault, rape, murder Whites, their obvious superior beings?  Browns should be worshiping Whites instead of being jealous douchebag criminals.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pay the pavement ape or he will get very angry and burn his house down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she was an ape...Next you'll be telling me Mooch isn't really a shaved wookie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie Jarrett....Is she that light skinned negro who looks like that ape in Planet of the Apes (negroes?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the weirdest things is when Negros have "beards" that contain less hair than an Italian woman's nipple or an Irish girl's vagina.  It is like some scraggly under arm hair shit that they have on their face as if it looks good.  Why?  As the saying goes "expect the unexpected" and have your firearm ready if you are in the proximity of such savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Valarie Jarrett still looks like the character from Planet of the Apes.
> 
> Still, does.
> 
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump still looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


^^^^^^
Hate speech


----------



## Toro

FTR Trudeau is a douche


----------



## Hellbilly

Toro said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to ask you will never know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> So,in other words, you don't know
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to ask you will never know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you don't know EITHER. Its definition seems rather tenuous, vague and subjective...not something we should base a legal category on. Particularly when it seems to target one group as the lone perpetrators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are some examples of hate speech:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJT for Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is pipe dream shit meant to feed the n-I-g-g-e-r-s and the s-p-I-c-s because they're stupid enough to believe that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sick of their shit and we should not hide it anymore.  When they call me a fucking racist, and I say you damn right I am!!! Fuck those fucking people!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> MAGA! This is great news! Everything is falling into place so we can build the Wall and thwart this invasion of brown diseease ridden third worlders who are a threat to our sovereignty, culture and American traditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today blacks act like animals because they are BARELY evolved past the Ape and need a strong central figure (the white man) to keep them in place and acting like normal people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> “We swear muthafuckers, you take our beaners from us and we’ll come for your guns one day” Filthy fucks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being the elected representative of  a bunch of dumbass ghetto Jungle Monkeys doesn't take intelligence.  It take a ghetto dialect and a promise to get them more welfare.  She does that well.  However, normal to most humans she is dumber than a door knob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> The asians  made fun of obama.....the asians refer to negroes as 'monkey people' and not in jest....they are serious....and why shouldn't they be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Browns ("people of color") feel compelled to steal, assault, rape, murder Whites, their obvious superior beings?  Browns should be worshiping Whites instead of being jealous douchebag criminals.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pay the pavement ape or he will get very angry and burn his house down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she was an ape...Next you'll be telling me Mooch isn't really a shaved wookie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie Jarrett....Is she that light skinned negro who looks like that ape in Planet of the Apes (negroes?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the weirdest things is when Negros have "beards" that contain less hair than an Italian woman's nipple or an Irish girl's vagina.  It is like some scraggly under arm hair shit that they have on their face as if it looks good.  Why?  As the saying goes "expect the unexpected" and have your firearm ready if you are in the proximity of such savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Valarie Jarrett still looks like the character from Planet of the Apes.
> 
> Still, does.
> 
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump still looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^
> Hate speech
Click to expand...


What words in my post do you consider hateful?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Billyboom said:


> What words in my post do you consider hateful?



  The very idea that anyone's opinion should be censored, or that anyone should be punished for expressing an opinion, regardless of how many people disagree, or how strongly, with that opinion, is hateful.


----------



## Hellbilly

Bob Blaylock said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> What words in my post do you consider hateful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very idea that anyone's opinion should be censored, or that anyone should be punished for expressing an opinion, regardless of how many people disagree, or how strongly, with that opinion, is hateful.
Click to expand...


People should know better than to use hateful speech.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toro

Billyboom said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So,in other words, you don't know
> In other words, you don't know EITHER. Its definition seems rather tenuous, vague and subjective...not something we should base a legal category on. Particularly when it seems to target one group as the lone perpetrators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some examples of hate speech:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJT for Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is pipe dream shit meant to feed the n-I-g-g-e-r-s and the s-p-I-c-s because they're stupid enough to believe that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sick of their shit and we should not hide it anymore.  When they call me a fucking racist, and I say you damn right I am!!! Fuck those fucking people!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> MAGA! This is great news! Everything is falling into place so we can build the Wall and thwart this invasion of brown diseease ridden third worlders who are a threat to our sovereignty, culture and American traditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today blacks act like animals because they are BARELY evolved past the Ape and need a strong central figure (the white man) to keep them in place and acting like normal people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> “We swear muthafuckers, you take our beaners from us and we’ll come for your guns one day” Filthy fucks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being the elected representative of  a bunch of dumbass ghetto Jungle Monkeys doesn't take intelligence.  It take a ghetto dialect and a promise to get them more welfare.  She does that well.  However, normal to most humans she is dumber than a door knob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> The asians  made fun of obama.....the asians refer to negroes as 'monkey people' and not in jest....they are serious....and why shouldn't they be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Browns ("people of color") feel compelled to steal, assault, rape, murder Whites, their obvious superior beings?  Browns should be worshiping Whites instead of being jealous douchebag criminals.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pay the pavement ape or he will get very angry and burn his house down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she was an ape...Next you'll be telling me Mooch isn't really a shaved wookie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie Jarrett....Is she that light skinned negro who looks like that ape in Planet of the Apes (negroes?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the weirdest things is when Negros have "beards" that contain less hair than an Italian woman's nipple or an Irish girl's vagina.  It is like some scraggly under arm hair shit that they have on their face as if it looks good.  Why?  As the saying goes "expect the unexpected" and have your firearm ready if you are in the proximity of such savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Valarie Jarrett still looks like the character from Planet of the Apes.
> 
> Still, does.
> 
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump still looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^
> Hate speech
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What words in my post do you consider hateful?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Calling Trump “Orange.”


----------



## Hellbilly

Toro said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some examples of hate speech:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Valarie Jarrett still looks like the character from Planet of the Apes.
> 
> Still, does.
> 
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump still looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^
> Hate speech
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What words in my post do you consider hateful?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling Trump “Orange.”
Click to expand...


You’re right.

My apologies to all the oranges I have offended.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragonlady

K9Buck said:


> Wherever the left rules, speech is censored.
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wants 'Significant Penalties' for Social Media 'Hate Speech' - Geller Report News



The Geller Report for Breitbart News.  Don't make me laugh, and keep your bullshit white nationalism to yourself.  You don't get to use hate speech in Canada.


----------



## Dragonlady

Blackrook said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the left rules, speech is censored.
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wants 'Significant Penalties' for Social Media 'Hate Speech' - Geller Report News
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that!!! Let’s start a pro hate speech movement!!! You with me?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left thinks it's hate speech whenever you say anything they disagree with.
> 
> For example, everyone who criticized Obama was a "racist" according to the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they weren’t . That’s not true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kamala Harris said the reason she had to drop out of the Presidential race was because her fellow Democrats are too racist and sexist to vote for a black woman.
> 
> Do you deny it?
Click to expand...


That isn't what she said at all, but I'm not suprised you would try to twist her words.  It's what you a$$hats do.


----------



## K9Buck

Dragonlady said:


> ...keep your bullshit white nationalism to yourself...



If I'm a "white nationalist" then you're a _pedophile_, fair enough?


----------



## Blackrook

Dragonlady said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the left rules, speech is censored.
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wants 'Significant Penalties' for Social Media 'Hate Speech' - Geller Report News
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that!!! Let’s start a pro hate speech movement!!! You with me?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left thinks it's hate speech whenever you say anything they disagree with.
> 
> For example, everyone who criticized Obama was a "racist" according to the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they weren’t . That’s not true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kamala Harris said the reason she had to drop out of the Presidential race was because her fellow Democrats are too racist and sexist to vote for a black woman.
> 
> Do you deny it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That isn't what she said at all, but I'm not suprised you would try to twist her words.  It's what you a$$hats do.
Click to expand...

Better an a$$hat than a baby killer.


----------



## K9Buck

Dragonlady said:


> That isn't what she said at all, but I'm not suprised you would try to twist her words.  It's what you a$$hats do.



She said that she's not sure if America is ready to elect a "woman of color" to the White House.  Of course, white Democrats were the ones that shunned her, which compelled her to drop out.


----------



## Blackrook

She took her personal failure and said it was America's failure.  She's a loser and doesn't want to admit it.


----------



## K9Buck

Blackrook said:


> She took her personal failure and said it was America's failure.  She's a loser and doesn't want to admit it.



If Biden wins the nominee, don't be shocked if he picks Kamala to be his running mate.


----------



## Blackrook

K9Buck said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> She took her personal failure and said it was America's failure.  She's a loser and doesn't want to admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden wins the nominee, don't be shocked if he picks Kamala to be his running mate.
Click to expand...

I hope he does.  He will lose millions of votes if he invites this slut to join him.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Billyboom said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the left rules, speech is censored.
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wants 'Significant Penalties' for Social Media 'Hate Speech' - Geller Report News
> 
> 
> 
> what IS "HATE SPEECH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have to ask you will never know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So,in other words, you don't know
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the left rules, speech is censored.
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wants 'Significant Penalties' for Social Media 'Hate Speech' - Geller Report News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what IS "HATE SPEECH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have to ask you will never know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you don't know EITHER. Its definition seems rather tenuous, vague and subjective...not something we should base a legal category on. Particularly when it seems to target one group as the lone perpetrators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are some examples of hate speech:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJT for Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is pipe dream shit meant to feed the n-I-g-g-e-r-s and the s-p-I-c-s because they're stupid enough to believe that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sick of their shit and we should not hide it anymore.  When they call me a fucking racist, and I say you damn right I am!!! Fuck those fucking people!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> MAGA! This is great news! Everything is falling into place so we can build the Wall and thwart this invasion of brown diseease ridden third worlders who are a threat to our sovereignty, culture and American traditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today blacks act like animals because they are BARELY evolved past the Ape and need a strong central figure (the white man) to keep them in place and acting like normal people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> “We swear muthafuckers, you take our beaners from us and we’ll come for your guns one day” Filthy fucks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being the elected representative of  a bunch of dumbass ghetto Jungle Monkeys doesn't take intelligence.  It take a ghetto dialect and a promise to get them more welfare.  She does that well.  However, normal to most humans she is dumber than a door knob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> The asians  made fun of obama.....the asians refer to negroes as 'monkey people' and not in jest....they are serious....and why shouldn't they be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Browns ("people of color") feel compelled to steal, assault, rape, murder Whites, their obvious superior beings?  Browns should be worshiping Whites instead of being jealous douchebag criminals.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pay the pavement ape or he will get very angry and burn his house down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she was an ape...Next you'll be telling me Mooch isn't really a shaved wookie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie Jarrett....Is she that light skinned negro who looks like that ape in Planet of the Apes (negroes?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the weirdest things is when Negros have "beards" that contain less hair than an Italian woman's nipple or an Irish girl's vagina.  It is like some scraggly under arm hair shit that they have on their face as if it looks good.  Why?  As the saying goes "expect the unexpected" and have your firearm ready if you are in the proximity of such savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That was my intention...faggot.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Dragonlady said:


> You don't get to use hate speech in Canada.



  That's because, while the U.S. was founded in rebellion and defiance against a horrendous tyrant, Canada was founded in kissing that same tyrant's ass.  That is why Canadians are more willing to let Big Brother dictate to them what opinions they may or may not express.


----------



## Hellbilly

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the left rules, speech is censored.
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wants 'Significant Penalties' for Social Media 'Hate Speech' - Geller Report News
> 
> 
> 
> what IS "HATE SPEECH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have to ask you will never know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So,in other words, you don't know
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the left rules, speech is censored.
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wants 'Significant Penalties' for Social Media 'Hate Speech' - Geller Report News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what IS "HATE SPEECH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have to ask you will never know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you don't know EITHER. Its definition seems rather tenuous, vague and subjective...not something we should base a legal category on. Particularly when it seems to target one group as the lone perpetrators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are some examples of hate speech:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJT for Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is pipe dream shit meant to feed the n-I-g-g-e-r-s and the s-p-I-c-s because they're stupid enough to believe that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sick of their shit and we should not hide it anymore.  When they call me a fucking racist, and I say you damn right I am!!! Fuck those fucking people!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> MAGA! This is great news! Everything is falling into place so we can build the Wall and thwart this invasion of brown diseease ridden third worlders who are a threat to our sovereignty, culture and American traditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today blacks act like animals because they are BARELY evolved past the Ape and need a strong central figure (the white man) to keep them in place and acting like normal people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> “We swear muthafuckers, you take our beaners from us and we’ll come for your guns one day” Filthy fucks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being the elected representative of  a bunch of dumbass ghetto Jungle Monkeys doesn't take intelligence.  It take a ghetto dialect and a promise to get them more welfare.  She does that well.  However, normal to most humans she is dumber than a door knob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> The asians  made fun of obama.....the asians refer to negroes as 'monkey people' and not in jest....they are serious....and why shouldn't they be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Browns ("people of color") feel compelled to steal, assault, rape, murder Whites, their obvious superior beings?  Browns should be worshiping Whites instead of being jealous douchebag criminals.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pay the pavement ape or he will get very angry and burn his house down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she was an ape...Next you'll be telling me Mooch isn't really a shaved wookie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie Jarrett....Is she that light skinned negro who looks like that ape in Planet of the Apes (negroes?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the weirdest things is when Negros have "beards" that contain less hair than an Italian woman's nipple or an Irish girl's vagina.  It is like some scraggly under arm hair shit that they have on their face as if it looks good.  Why?  As the saying goes "expect the unexpected" and have your firearm ready if you are in the proximity of such savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was my intention...faggot.
Click to expand...


I guess the Christian thing to do would be to forgive you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Billyboom said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> what IS "HATE SPEECH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to ask you will never know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So,in other words, you don't know
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> what IS "HATE SPEECH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have to ask you will never know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you don't know EITHER. Its definition seems rather tenuous, vague and subjective...not something we should base a legal category on. Particularly when it seems to target one group as the lone perpetrators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are some examples of hate speech:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJT for Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is pipe dream shit meant to feed the n-I-g-g-e-r-s and the s-p-I-c-s because they're stupid enough to believe that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sick of their shit and we should not hide it anymore.  When they call me a fucking racist, and I say you damn right I am!!! Fuck those fucking people!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> MAGA! This is great news! Everything is falling into place so we can build the Wall and thwart this invasion of brown diseease ridden third worlders who are a threat to our sovereignty, culture and American traditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today blacks act like animals because they are BARELY evolved past the Ape and need a strong central figure (the white man) to keep them in place and acting like normal people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> “We swear muthafuckers, you take our beaners from us and we’ll come for your guns one day” Filthy fucks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being the elected representative of  a bunch of dumbass ghetto Jungle Monkeys doesn't take intelligence.  It take a ghetto dialect and a promise to get them more welfare.  She does that well.  However, normal to most humans she is dumber than a door knob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> The asians  made fun of obama.....the asians refer to negroes as 'monkey people' and not in jest....they are serious....and why shouldn't they be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Browns ("people of color") feel compelled to steal, assault, rape, murder Whites, their obvious superior beings?  Browns should be worshiping Whites instead of being jealous douchebag criminals.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pay the pavement ape or he will get very angry and burn his house down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she was an ape...Next you'll be telling me Mooch isn't really a shaved wookie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie Jarrett....Is she that light skinned negro who looks like that ape in Planet of the Apes (negroes?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the weirdest things is when Negros have "beards" that contain less hair than an Italian woman's nipple or an Irish girl's vagina.  It is like some scraggly under arm hair shit that they have on their face as if it looks good.  Why?  As the saying goes "expect the unexpected" and have your firearm ready if you are in the proximity of such savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was my intention...faggot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess the Christian thing to do would be to forgive you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

So do you forgive me... or ‘think’ that would be the thing to do?


----------



## Jitss617

If trump loses, republicans will all be locked up for thinking


----------



## Hellbilly

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to ask you will never know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> So,in other words, you don't know
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to ask you will never know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you don't know EITHER. Its definition seems rather tenuous, vague and subjective...not something we should base a legal category on. Particularly when it seems to target one group as the lone perpetrators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are some examples of hate speech:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJT for Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is pipe dream shit meant to feed the n-I-g-g-e-r-s and the s-p-I-c-s because they're stupid enough to believe that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sick of their shit and we should not hide it anymore.  When they call me a fucking racist, and I say you damn right I am!!! Fuck those fucking people!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> MAGA! This is great news! Everything is falling into place so we can build the Wall and thwart this invasion of brown diseease ridden third worlders who are a threat to our sovereignty, culture and American traditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today blacks act like animals because they are BARELY evolved past the Ape and need a strong central figure (the white man) to keep them in place and acting like normal people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> “We swear muthafuckers, you take our beaners from us and we’ll come for your guns one day” Filthy fucks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being the elected representative of  a bunch of dumbass ghetto Jungle Monkeys doesn't take intelligence.  It take a ghetto dialect and a promise to get them more welfare.  She does that well.  However, normal to most humans she is dumber than a door knob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> The asians  made fun of obama.....the asians refer to negroes as 'monkey people' and not in jest....they are serious....and why shouldn't they be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Browns ("people of color") feel compelled to steal, assault, rape, murder Whites, their obvious superior beings?  Browns should be worshiping Whites instead of being jealous douchebag criminals.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pay the pavement ape or he will get very angry and burn his house down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she was an ape...Next you'll be telling me Mooch isn't really a shaved wookie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie Jarrett....Is she that light skinned negro who looks like that ape in Planet of the Apes (negroes?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the weirdest things is when Negros have "beards" that contain less hair than an Italian woman's nipple or an Irish girl's vagina.  It is like some scraggly under arm hair shit that they have on their face as if it looks good.  Why?  As the saying goes "expect the unexpected" and have your firearm ready if you are in the proximity of such savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was my intention...faggot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess the Christian thing to do would be to forgive you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you forgive me... or ‘think’ that would be the thing to do?
Click to expand...


I forgave you hours ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Billyboom said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So,in other words, you don't know
> In other words, you don't know EITHER. Its definition seems rather tenuous, vague and subjective...not something we should base a legal category on. Particularly when it seems to target one group as the lone perpetrators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some examples of hate speech:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJT for Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is pipe dream shit meant to feed the n-I-g-g-e-r-s and the s-p-I-c-s because they're stupid enough to believe that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sick of their shit and we should not hide it anymore.  When they call me a fucking racist, and I say you damn right I am!!! Fuck those fucking people!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> MAGA! This is great news! Everything is falling into place so we can build the Wall and thwart this invasion of brown diseease ridden third worlders who are a threat to our sovereignty, culture and American traditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today blacks act like animals because they are BARELY evolved past the Ape and need a strong central figure (the white man) to keep them in place and acting like normal people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> “We swear muthafuckers, you take our beaners from us and we’ll come for your guns one day” Filthy fucks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being the elected representative of  a bunch of dumbass ghetto Jungle Monkeys doesn't take intelligence.  It take a ghetto dialect and a promise to get them more welfare.  She does that well.  However, normal to most humans she is dumber than a door knob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> The asians  made fun of obama.....the asians refer to negroes as 'monkey people' and not in jest....they are serious....and why shouldn't they be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Browns ("people of color") feel compelled to steal, assault, rape, murder Whites, their obvious superior beings?  Browns should be worshiping Whites instead of being jealous douchebag criminals.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pay the pavement ape or he will get very angry and burn his house down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she was an ape...Next you'll be telling me Mooch isn't really a shaved wookie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie Jarrett....Is she that light skinned negro who looks like that ape in Planet of the Apes (negroes?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the weirdest things is when Negros have "beards" that contain less hair than an Italian woman's nipple or an Irish girl's vagina.  It is like some scraggly under arm hair shit that they have on their face as if it looks good.  Why?  As the saying goes "expect the unexpected" and have your firearm ready if you are in the proximity of such savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was my intention...faggot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess the Christian thing to do would be to forgive you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you forgive me... or ‘think’ that would be the thing to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I forgave you hours ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 Thank you. I don't know if you're a faggot or not...but if you are I apologize for calling you one.


----------



## Toro

Jitss617 said:


> If trump loses, republicans will all be locked up for thinking



lol jitler “thinking”


----------



## Jitss617

Toro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If trump loses, republicans will all be locked up for thinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol jitler “thinking”
Click to expand...

I bet you would nazi


----------



## Hellbilly

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some examples of hate speech:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That was my intention...faggot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess the Christian thing to do would be to forgive you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you forgive me... or ‘think’ that would be the thing to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I forgave you hours ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I don't know if you're a faggot or not...but if you are I apologize for calling you one.
Click to expand...


I’m not gay but I appreciate the apology.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoliticalChic

Pilot1 said:


> This is what the Democrats want for the U.S.  Loretta Lynch, AG under Obama wanted to PROSECUTE people for speech against Muslims.  Think about that.  Then we had the Obama admin create "Free Speech Zones".  They want to destroy both the First and Second Amendments.  The most important ones!




Freedom is not a Leftist value.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Blackrook said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the left rules, speech is censored.
> 
> Justin Trudeau Wants 'Significant Penalties' for Social Media 'Hate Speech' - Geller Report News
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that!!! Let’s start a pro hate speech movement!!! You with me?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left thinks it's hate speech whenever you say anything they disagree with.
> 
> For example, everyone who criticized Obama was a "racist" according to the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they weren’t . That’s not true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kamala Harris said the reason she had to drop out of the Presidential race was because her fellow Democrats are too racist and sexist to vote for a black woman.
> 
> Do you deny it?
Click to expand...



Prove this will you?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Blackrook said:


> I hate Justin Trudeau.
> 
> Go ahead and arrest me.



If you are a conservative he will if he ever gets the chance. He already harasses people like Ezra Levant with his bought off media and the politically correct police state. The only freedom this Librano will accept is his version of free speech. He truly is an intolerable and a bigoted pathetic human being. He despises freedom of speech.


----------

